# IBH Soft SPS und Accon AG-Link



## Bitreactor (22 Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
gibt es eine Möglichkeit über den Accon AG-Link Treiber auf eine IBH Softec SPS
zuzugreifen?
Mit der Accontrol S7 funktioniert das einwandfrei, nur zur IBH Soft SPS habe ich bisher keine Verbindung
bekommen.
Hat damit jemand Erfahrung?

PS: mir ist der Treiber von IBH bekannt, die Nutzung kommt aber nicht in Frage, da diese Steuerung an ein bestehendes Gateway
angebunden werden soll.

Danke im Voraus


----------



## Rainer Hönle (23 Mai 2012)

Von Hand in der Konfigurationsdatei, z. B. AGLink40CfgDev0000.xml, den Eintrag im Bereich TCP/IP von 
  <bCredits>0</bCredits>
auf
  <bCredits>1</bCredits>
 abändern. Dann sollte es auch mit der IBH-SoftSPS laufen.


----------



## Bitreactor (23 Mai 2012)

Super,
funktioniert im manuellen Test schonmal perfekt. 
Da wir nicht mit den Konfig Dateien arbeiten sondern die Werte aus einer Datenbank kommen
muss ich dafür halt nur noch eine entsprechende Einstellung hinzufügen.
Diese Einstellung kann man dem AG_Link ja auch programmtechnisch mitteilen wie ich gerade gesehen habe.
((AGL4.S7tcpip)para).Conn[0].Credits = 1;Aber das ist ein vertretbarer Aufwand .

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Bitreactor (30 Mai 2012)

Hallo,
auf dem Testsystem funktioniert es einwandfrei. Leider bekomme ich zur Anlage aber keine Verbindung.
Es erscheint beim Verbindungstest immer die Meldung "AG wurde nicht gefunden".
Haben Sie da evtl. noch einen Tipp woran das liegen könnte?
Gibt es da noch Einstellmöglichkeiten SPS-seitig?


----------



## Rainer Hönle (30 Mai 2012)

Wie sieht die Parametrierung aus IP/Rack/Slot? Was ist am Testsystem anders als an der Anlage? Was ist auf dem System noch alles installiert?  Wie ist die Firewall eingestellt? Bekommt irgendeiner eine Verbindung zur Anlage oder geht es grundsätzlich nicht? Was sagt der gute alte wireshark?


----------



## Bitreactor (30 Mai 2012)

Die IP Adresse ist auf jeden Fall richtig, anpingen kann ich den Rechner auch.
Die Firewall ist auf unseren Workstations überall deaktiviert.
Rack und Slot ist eingestellt wie ich es dem Simatic Manager entnehmen konnte Rack: 0 Slot: 3 (habe aber auch andere Einstellungen getestet.
Installierte Software/Hardware:
- Simatic Manager
- IBH NetLink Treiber
- eine selbstentwickelte Software die über den IBH Treiber mit der SPS kommuniziert (den haben wir früher verwendet, würde sich jetzt nur schwer    ändern lassen, und lohnt auch für die Laufzeit der Anlage nicht mehr)
- Hilscher PB Karte (nur an der Anlage nicht aber nicht im Testsystem vorhanden)


----------



## Rainer Hönle (30 Mai 2012)

Was ist am Testsystem anders als an der Anlage?
Läuft auf der Anlage der "SIMATIC IEPG Help Service" als Dienst?


----------



## Bitreactor (30 Mai 2012)

Der Dienst wird an der Anlage ausgeführt.
Der Unterschied ist eigentlich nur die PB Karte und dass am Testsystem
sonst nichts mit der SPS kommuniziert.
Ausserdem ist am Testsystem dadurch dass es keine Karte hat die Hardwarekonfig anders.

Sonst fällt mir nichts an Unterschieden auf.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (30 Mai 2012)

Wenn der Dienst läuft, diesen beenden und auf manuell setzen. Er greift sich den Port 102, der für die Kommunikation notwendig ist. Danach Rechner neu starten und noch einmal testen.
Läuft der Dienst auch auf dem Testsystem?


----------



## Bitreactor (30 Mai 2012)

Den Dienst habe auf manuell gesetzt und den Rechner neu gestartet.
Die Verbindung klappt leider trotzdem nicht, allerdings habe ich das Gefühl das sich
das Verhalten im Schritt PLC_connect etwas geändert hat, dieser Schritt dauert jetzt etwas länger (gefühlt 1-1,5 sek)
bis die Meldung kommt "AG nicht gefunden".
Ob der Dienst auch auf dem Testsystem ausgeführt wird kann ich erst morgen früh nachschauen.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (30 Mai 2012)

Und was sagt der gute alte Onkel wireshark?


----------



## Bitreactor (31 Mai 2012)

Ich habe jetzt auf dem Testsystem nachgeschaut, dort war der Dienst deaktiviert.
Wenn ich den Dienst darauf starte und dann die Soft SPS starte funktioniert die Verbindung auch nicht mehr.
Von daher haben wir (eher gesagt Sie ) schonmal 1 Problem beseitigt.
Allerdings muss noch irgendwas sein da ich immer noch keine Verbindung zur Soft SPS an der Anlage bekomme.

Ich habe auf dem Anlagenrechner mal Wireshark installiert und nach Port 102 gefiltert.
Ich kann außer der Anfrage an die Soft SPS keine anderen Aktivitäten auf Port 102 finden.
Auf jeden Fall ist sichergestellt daß die Anfrage den Rechner korrekt auf Port 102 erreicht.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (31 Mai 2012)

Und von wem wird sie wie beantwortet? Nur dass die Anfrage reinkommt bedeutet nicht, dass Sie auch der gewünschte Empfänger erhält. Denn ist überhaupt sichergestellt, dass Port 102 von der IBH-SoftSPS belegt ist? Dazu einfach einmal tcpview von sysinternals.com verwenden und nachschauen. Ist der Siemens-Dienst immer noch inaktiv und auf manuell?
Zusätzlich mal das wireshark-Log einstellen, dann schau ich mir das auch an.


----------



## Bitreactor (31 Mai 2012)

Habe das gezippte wireshark log schonmal hochgeladen.
TCPView habe ich gerade nicht hier und der Download gestaltet sich hier etwas schwierig,
werde ich nachreichen.


----------



## Bitreactor (31 Mai 2012)

So hier die Informationen aus TCPView.
Der Port 102 wird derzeit von keinem Programm verwendet.
Die Soft SPS hört die Ports 710 und 1099 ab.


----------



## Bitreactor (1 Juni 2012)

Ich glaube ich habe die Mögliche Ursache gefunden.
Auf dem Testsystem läuft eine zusätzliche Anwendung die "X43.NET.exe"
Das Icon sieht aus wie das Icon der Soft SPS mit den Buchstaben "CP" im Bild.
Ich denke dass diese Anwendung eine CP Baugruppe simuliert,
warum die Anwendung an der Anlage nicht läuft muß ich mal prüfen.


----------



## Bitreactor (1 Juni 2012)

Ich glaube ich habe die Mögliche Ursache gefunden.
Auf dem Testsystem läuft eine zusätzliche Anwendung die "X43.NET.exe"
Das Icon sieht aus wie das Icon der Soft SPS mit den Buchstaben "CP" im Bild.
Ich denke dass diese Anwendung eine CP Baugruppe simuliert,
warum die Anwendung an der Anlage nicht läuft muß ich mal prüfen.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (2 Juni 2012)

Laut log wir zwar versucht, auf dem Port 102 eine Verbindung zu öffnen, dies wird aber immer abgelehnt.


----------



## Bitreactor (2 Juni 2012)

Ich habe gestern noch eine ganze Weile rumexperimentiert,
es lag wirklich an der X43net.exe die an der Anlage nicht lief.
Man muss die x43net.dll in der Konfigdatei (PLC43.ini) einbinden,
das bewirkt dass beim Starten der Soft SPS die x43net.exe mitgestartet wird.
Ist alles irgendwie schlecht dokumentiert selbst Google/Bing kennen diese Datei nicht.
Nachdem die Anwendung auf dem Anlagenrechner ausgeführt wird, funktioniert
auch der Verbindungsaufbau. "Echte" Daten abzurufen habe ich bisher noch nicht getestet,
werde ich nächste Woche machen.

Ohne Ihre Hilfe hätte ich den Fehler wahrscheinlich nicht finden können,
denn erst durch Ihren Tipp die Ports mit TCPView zu überprüfen wurde ich auf diese Anwendung aufmerksam.

Vielen Dank nochmal und schönes Wochenende.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (2 Juni 2012)

Wir unterstützen doch gerne. Ebenfalls noch ein schönes Wochenende.


----------

